# How do I?



## DeLamar.J (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm trying to get my wife into martial arts, she was watching me mess around on the forums and she liked all the different subjects there are to discuss, mostly the locker room, comedy cafe and womens forum. But hey thats a start. 
Everytime I come to this site it auto logs me in. How do I create her an account, the register button is not available even if I log out.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 20, 2004)

You will have to create a different Email account on your ISP server for her to start with so she can log onto the Internet under her own name. Then sign her up. 

On a Side note I have been trying to get my wife involved for 12 years lol. I have realized you can not make her do it. Her motivation to study has to come from within.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2004)

pm me a username, realname, reallocation and password, as well as an valid email address for her and I'll set it up for you.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 4, 2005)

We often get male students who say they wish they could get their wife involved. Our solution is to have a special women-only beginners/self-defense session taught by women. Then encourage the wife to try it with a friend or two.

Yeah, I know some of us will argue about the need for women to train with men (women are more likely to be attacked by men, etc.) but being able to ease someone into a training program is better than no having them train at all.


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with Andrew, most women would feel more comfortable in a women only class. (Not that Im any kind of expert on women infact possibly the farthest from) I think they dont really want to learn and compete on an equal level with men. They would prefer to learn techniques to out-wit some of us... ughhh dim witted half of the human species. At first I think most women would like to learn some basic self defense rules. If theyre interests are peaked then maybe move to some more traditional training methods and join us males


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 4, 2005)

Log out, then clear your cookies from your browser (in IE, go to tools -> Internet Options and click on the "Delete cookies" button).  Also clear out the temporary internet files for good measure.

When you come back to the site, it should be all ready for a new login.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 4, 2005)

Darren's makes a good point regarding Neanderthals. The machismo image from certain areas of the martial arts turn women off (too much chest thumping). The best statement for a women-only class was, "Want to learn martial arts...without the sweaty guys?"


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 4, 2005)

Also I'd like to point out. Often men will get a chance to assume the position (a fighting stance) before fists are thrown. In few cases would a man be caught off guard unaware of his surroundings. Not that women are unaware, but just that social situations are different for men than women.

For example, a women may find themselves being fondled while sitting at a bus stop, in a bar or movie theater, a woman may find herself approached from behind in a dim parking garage, even date raped in the back seat of an automobile... there are numerous situations that the fairer sex could find herself caught in than men don't. (well maybe the gauage is a bad example... but all they want from you is your dam wallet.)

Most men find few occasions were they have to worry about a blind date taking advantage of them, or find themselves being approached by strange men because they are cute, or have a nice figure.


----------

